

CSS Box Alignment Level 3 Updated - Brajeshwar
http://www.css3.info/css-align-needs-feedback/

======
TheDong
We already have vertical centering via flex-box:

[https://philipwalton.github.io/solved-by-
flexbox/demos/verti...](https://philipwalton.github.io/solved-by-
flexbox/demos/vertical-centering/)

It's great that this is getting discussed as a way to make things more
consistent, but you can basically use all its features now if you want to.
Look at all the solved-by-flexbox examples; they're enlightening. And you can
already use flex-box in ie9+ and ff/chrome with no problems.

~~~
Bahamut
Having a simpler way to get vertical alignment would be nice though, as nice
as flexbox is. A better way of getting horizontal alignment would be great
too.

------
bshimmin
Well, it's taken 18 years to get this far...

Should this draft pass muster, I'm very much looking forward to attempting to
explain the differences, probably for the rest of my working life, between
"justify-content", "align-content", "justify-self", "align-self", "justify-
items", and "align-items". (I'm assuming by the time it's an actual W3C
Recommendation, I'll actually understand the differences myself. No guarantees
there.)

------
spb
It looks like we're on the _verge_ of getting a vertical alignment property in
CSS, not "just got".

